# 522 Acquiring signal... resets... no DVR... Please Help I'm new to Dish!



## GraFXGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

(I think I posted this in the wrong place the first time here it is again.)

This morning I turned on my 522 to watch TV (it's been off all weekend) and it keeps trying to acquire signal then goes to download guide info... in the middle of this the 522 resets itself and starts the whole process over. We are having a small storm... it is cloudy and was slightly sprinkling earlier but no rain or snow since about 1pm PST. I have tried everything. Turning it off, unplugging it... 

I called DN and they are sending me a new 522 receiver. I just want to transfer my DVR events to tape/DVD and cannot access the DVR. When I try, it will show my menu for a split second and then the receiver will turn itself off and then back on again in a minute or so and start the darn acquiring signal junk all over again. I even tried disconnecting the entire unit from all cables and just plugging it into my TV to watch DVR and still have same results. 

Does anyone know if there is something else I may be able to do to recover my recorded programs? Please help if you are able, I really appreciate it! And, thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

GraFXGirl said:


> Does anyone know if there is something else I may be able to do to recover my recorded programs? Please help if you are able, I really appreciate it! And, thanks to all in advance!


You just have to open up the 522, take out the hard drive, put the hard drive in a linux machine, boot up, copy all the files off the hard drive onto a dir on your linux machine, then put the hard drive back into the 522 when you are done. You will have to recompile the linux kernel with support for the file format used by the 522 before you can copy the files though.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

i smell a warranty void - they will probably charge you for a new unit if you yank out the drive. 522 is DHP.


----------



## GraFXGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> You just have to open up the 522, take out the hard drive, put the hard drive in a linux machine, boot up, copy all the files off the hard drive onto a dir on your linux machine, then put the hard drive back into the 522 when you are done. You will have to recompile the linux kernel with support for the file format used by the 522 before you can copy the files though.


Thank you for your quick reply.

Unfortunately (or fortunately), I do not own the receiver I am renting it from DN. If I open the box they will not cover it under the plan and I will end up paying for it... rather than just getting a replacement receiver. Is my receiver caput? Does this happen often w/ the 522... what can I do in the future to prevent this from happening again? We have only had it since Aug 20.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Besides it voiding your warranty, it won't work. The HDD is 'married' to the original 522 - it, nor it's data, will work in a different 522.

Oh - and the video files are encrypted and can't be touched anyway.


----------



## GraFXGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Well... I figured it out. I FINALLY got the thing to turn off and do a hard-disk diagnostic scan. It took about 25min. but, when it was finished all was back to normal. I have no idea what happened while we were away for the weekend. But, luckly I still have everything on my DVR and I can watch TV again. Thanks for the replies... I appreciate those who tried to help.

For the record, I wasn't going to take it apart... I already knew that would void the warranty and that would be silly when the replacement is in the mail. I figure I will keep an extra close eye on it for the next few days and if I am still having problems I will just use the new one that is on the way.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Visit satelliteguys.us and read about the wonderful 522 this probably won't be your only replacement if you stay with DISH Networks buggy products.


----------



## GraFXGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

boba said:


> Visit satelliteguys.us and read about the wonderful 522 this probably won't be your only replacement if you stay with DISH Networks buggy products.


I hear ya... check out my other post on this topic in general. :nono2:


----------



## PSSI HAMM (Nov 2, 2004)

i believe that some folks on here try to hard. let them send you the new 522 bc yours has taken its last breath.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

On your 522, when it is looking for signal, give it time to find it. It will give up after a while and then you can access the dvr. I have had one for about 6 months and never had a problem with it, other than the rain fade issue.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry - this is somewhat off topic but I couldn't find the post where I first saw this. I could swear someone mentioned that the recent software upgrade for the 522 added the PIP functionality. I checked my 522 and it appears I rec'd the upgrade but I have no luck using PIP. How, exactly, is this supposed to work? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## naqbrules (Oct 30, 2004)

Rcvr has a single mode option. Front panel on the rcvr press mode..that'll probably bring up a message about tv2 being used. that'll start single mode (amber light on front panel will be on single) You can then use the PIP buttons on the rmte to use it. You end up getting the same picture on both tv's in single mode (granted there's a menu option to disable tv2) bu


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

naqbrules said:


> Rcvr has a single mode option. Front panel on the rcvr press mode..that'll probably bring up a message about tv2 being used. that'll start single mode (amber light on front panel will be on single) You can then use the PIP buttons on the rmte to use it. You end up getting the same picture on both tv's in single mode (granted there's a menu option to disable tv2) bu


Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------

